# New Album



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

Hey everybody, I've not posted many pics of Titan... Really because i could never bring myself to go through all of the pictures and upload them. I finally did it so that i could find a snow dog image for the DOTM calendar... I wanted to share the album with everybody, some of the pictures aren't great, and some of them were with my other camera as i didn't have my good one with me.. but nevertheless got some baby pics in there.

Titan - Imgur

Here is a preview... just because i love this picture! :lol:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Titan is absolutely stunning. I don't want to go up against such a handsome boy for DOTM....


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

Wow- he absolutely looks as though he belongs in the snow. What a happy guy!


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

DaneMama said:


> Titan is absolutely stunning. I don't want to go up against such a handsome boy for DOTM....


awww, thank you Natalie :becky:




NewYorkDogue said:


> Wow- he absolutely looks as though he belongs in the snow. What a happy guy!


I loved that about him! it's just so in Sibes DNA to love that stuff! during the summer we had to keep the house at about 65 so that he was comfortable... poor guy! ound:


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

He is soo handsome! Definitely a dog that belongs in the snow. Is he the dog you had before Tobi? For some reason I thought you had an APBT, but maybe that was before Titan too.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

catahoulamom said:


> He is soo handsome! Definitely a dog that belongs in the snow. Is he the dog you had before Tobi? For some reason I thought you had an APBT, but maybe that was before Titan too.


Thank you! Yes he passed about 8 months before Tobi... I wasn't ready for another dog in all honesty after he passed even 8 months later, my gf was just enamored with Tobi though so there he was. I did have an APBT, I fell in love with her, and had to rescue her from the animal shelter i was volunteering at for years up in king county wa. I went on vacation and left her with an "ex gf" which loved Zoey, and i had her on the chip as a co-owner when i went on vacation, she ended up getting all the paperwork turned over, and essentially stole her from me.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

He was an absolutely stunning dog.  I love the white patch on the back of his neck. Sure was in his element in the snow - I've never really been in snow except for 1-1/2 days in Maine 8 years ago and I've never seen a dog in the snow before either. But, I was able to click through the photo's really quickly and it looked like he was moving! Sure looked like he absolutely loved it! So sorry to hear that he's not around anymore, but he was obviously the light of your life for a long time.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

MollyWoppy said:


> He was an absolutely stunning dog. I love the white patch on the back of his neck. Sure was in his element in the snow - I've never really been in snow except for 1-1/2 days in Maine 8 years ago and I've never seen a dog in the snow before either. But, I was able to click through the photo's really quickly and it looked like he was moving! Sure looked like he absolutely loved it! So sorry to hear that he's not around anymore, but he was obviously the light of your life for a long time.


Thank you! :smile:
he did really love it, he'd spend about 8 hours a day out there with me during the day in the snow!!! i had a lawn chair in the snow so that i could just watch him do zoomies for hours!! :lol:


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

yeah, it really tickled my funny bone how he is actually laughing in a lot of those photos!
A deck chair in the snow, really?? How come you didn't freeze your nxxs off?


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

MollyWoppy said:


> yeah, it really tickled my funny bone how he is actually laughing in a lot of those photos!
> A deck chair in the snow, really?? How come you didn't freeze your nxxs off?


I bundled up, bibs, jacket, snow boots etc, and placed my chair in the sun so i got the heat from that, and i also had a big old comforter around me as well :lol:


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Awww he's SO cute! I absolutely love the one with the snow on his nose!


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

He really was a handsome boy. So sorry he's gone. But then you wouldn't have Tobi the nut.


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Titan eyes are just beautiful.
It must have been wonderful to watch him play in the snow.


----------



## Malorey (Nov 11, 2011)

Ahhh, such a stunning and handsome dog! You got great photographs! He really looks like a character!


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

Thanks everybody :smile:


@Janet, it was so much fun watching him. He was truly never happier than when it snowed!


----------



## tem_sat (Jun 20, 2010)

This is very calendar worthy:









Gorgeous!


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

tem_sat said:


> This is very calendar worthy:
> 
> View attachment 5180
> 
> ...


Thank you :smile:

I really thought about that one actually... that was the one i was going to pick too!! :lol:


----------

